# Line Prophet 90



## Edd (Nov 8, 2009)

My Head Mojo 94 thread went over like a lead balloon; looks like nobody on this board has tried those.

Has anyone tried the Line Prophet 90?  Haven't seen them on Tramdock (might have missed it).  There are none on sale on Ebay for crying out loud!  Not the most widespread brand.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 8, 2009)

Have spent lots of time on them from the demo fleet, and have a pair on order for my personal ski for this year.

Hold a good edge, can turn them very easily for a ski as wide as they are.  They are stiff enough that I can push them hard and have a good time without any chatter.  I am mounting mine with a Marker Griffon.


----------



## Terry (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't know about the 90's but I have last years 100's and they are an awesome ski. The edge hold is so good that I even ran them in the race course for the rest of the season. I improved my time by almost 2 seconds with them over my old rossis. I have never had so much fun skiing since I bought them. Spring skiing in the slush was great fun. They floated right over all the slush and mash potatoes. Had no problems going wherever I wanted in the woods, and I improved in the moguls as well. Awesome ski!


----------



## Edd (Nov 9, 2009)

Terry said:


> Don't know about the 90's but I have last years 100's and they are an awesome ski. The edge hold is so good that I even ran them in the race course for the rest of the season. I improved my time by almost 2 seconds with them over my old rossis. I have never had so much fun skiing since I bought them. Spring skiing in the slush was great fun. They floated right over all the slush and mash potatoes. Had no problems going wherever I wanted in the woods, and I improved in the moguls as well. Awesome ski!



What length did you get and what's your size and weight?  I'm 5' 11", 185 lbs max and I'm considering the 186 on the 90 should I get them.  I normally wouldn't go that long (my longest ski is 174) but I understand the Prophet series are twin tips (is this true?) and I'd like maximum float.  There is a 179 size available but I'm feeling cocky....


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 9, 2009)

Edd said:


> What length did you get and what's your size and weight?  I'm 5' 11", 185 lbs max and I'm considering the 186 on the 90 should I get them.  I normally wouldn't go that long (my longest ski is 174) but I understand the Prophet series are twin tips (is this true?) and I'd like maximum float.  There is a 179 size available but I'm feeling cocky....



I am getting the 90 in a 179.  Max float is not that important to me as I have a powder ski.  I am 6' and weigh 250.

Yes they are a twin tip.


----------



## Terry (Nov 9, 2009)

I am 5'11 and 220 lbs. I got them in 179s. Like I said they are an awesome ski.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 13, 2009)

Edd,
Agreed, those Line 100s look/feel pretty good(local shop).  Fwiw..have you at least given a look at Moment's Bibby Pro...there's an almost flat 186,  115mm, medium(stated)-flex, some front rocker and turned up tail..with an EC turn-radius.
ON3P's Billy Goat comes in 176 and 186...one of those multiple sidecuts...(JJ, Rossi S7, S3...etc).
Have to admit kinda interesting to look at...LOL.

$.01


----------



## Edd (Nov 13, 2009)

bigbog said:


> Edd,
> Agreed, those Line 100s look/feel pretty good(local shop).  Fwiw..have you at least given a look at Moment's Bibby Pro...there's an almost flat 186,  115mm, medium(stated)-flex, some front rocker and turned up tail..with an EC turn-radius.
> ON3P's Billy Goat comes in 176 and 186...one of those multiple sidecuts...(JJ, Rossi S7, S3...etc).
> Have to admit kinda interesting to look at...LOL.
> ...



Just checked them both out.  Definitely interesting; I'd be curious to demo the Moments just for fun.

The Prophets seem more practical for an east coaster.  I just put up 2 pairs of skis, a snowboard with boots, and poles for consignment at a charity sale.  Hopefully they'll sell and justify buying a new pair.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 15, 2009)

They(Lines) should be a lot of fun....   Agree, 90/100 are nice and versatile waists for the NE.


----------



## Edd (Nov 19, 2009)

Yikes!  I just found last year's 90s at a nearby store for $312. They only come in a 186 length.  Almost bought them right there.  The guy was steering me towards everything but those skis; I almost got the impression he didn't want me to buy them.

186 is long but they are twin tippy.  I am so close to driving right back there....


----------



## WJenness (Nov 19, 2009)

I wonder if he wanted them for himself...

-w


----------



## Edd (Nov 19, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I wonder if he wanted them for himself...
> 
> -w



I was thinking that. The other skis were more expensive so it makes sense from a sales perspective, but it felt weird.  I don't think I can sit here much longer and not buy these suckers.  I'm scouring the net for a similar price.  No luck yet.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 19, 2009)

DO IT

-w

(Aren't I helpful?):beer:


----------



## bigbog (Nov 19, 2009)

..Being twin-tip = ~182, for a 90...sounds like _*the*_ length for 90mm...imho.  
Even without taking in consideration the twin-tips skiing shorter...186 - 174 = 12cm = 4.72" difference in total length  
= ~2.36" longer to tip...fwiw  

$.01


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 19, 2009)

Last years is identical to this year with exception of graphic.


----------



## Edd (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm gonna swing by tomorrow again.  It'll be interesting to see if they are still there.


----------



## Edd (Nov 21, 2009)

Pulled the trigger!  Yeehaw!  Gotta research some bindings....


----------



## WJenness (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice work.

What are you thinking about on the bindings?

-w


----------



## Edd (Nov 21, 2009)

I've got 3 sets of Look bindings that I've had zero issues with so I'm focusing there.  There are a number of variations making choosing difficult.  Leading contender right now is PX12 wide jib.  The brake is 100mm and the Prophets are obviously 90 but I think that's fine.


----------



## Edd (Nov 24, 2009)

I decided to remove the PX12s from my Dynastar Contact 10 STs and put them on the Prophets.  The binding has maybe 20 days.  $30 for a new brake and the Lines only cost $342.

So....if anyone is interested in the Contacts w/o bindings I've decided I don't need them anymore.  I realized I don't care for strict carving skis. Dimensions are 116/64/104 and a turn radius of around 12...length is 172.  They are in great condition and come with a mounting plate so no re-drilling is needed.  Shoot me a PM if interested.

Here's an old link to an ad for them: http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...h-PX-12-TI-Lifter-Bindings-Contact-ST-10.html


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice score man
I also picked up a pair of prophet 90s, but in 172cm. I'm 5' 8" 155 lbs. Got a deal on Marker Griffon bindings and now I can't wait to get out there.

Part of me was wondering if I should have gotten the 165's?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2009)

The Sneak said:


> Nice score man
> I also picked up a pair of prophet 90s, but in 172cm. I'm 5' 8" 155 lbs. Got a deal on Marker Griffon bindings and now I can't wait to get out there.
> 
> Part of me was wondering if I should have gotten the 165's?



I think you'll be happy in the 172.  I'm 5'8", 195-200 and picked up High Society Free Rides in a 179 this off season, which is a very similar ski to the Line.


----------



## Edd (Nov 24, 2009)

The Sneak said:


> Nice score man
> I also picked up a pair of prophet 90s, but in 172cm. I'm 5' 8" 155 lbs. Got a deal on Marker Griffon bindings and now I can't wait to get out there.
> 
> Part of me was wondering if I should have gotten the 165's?



Yeah, it's been said that these ski short which is why I took the chance on the 186.  172 shouldn't be too long.


----------



## Terry (Nov 25, 2009)

They definately ski short. I went from a 168 Rossi to 179 100's and had no problems with the length. By halfway down the first run I was grinning and letting them run! And that was on hardpack snow. You will have fun on them if they ski anything like the 100's.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 25, 2009)

my wife is on the Line Celebrity (90) and loves em, I'm looking at the 90 to replace my Metron


----------



## Edd (Jan 7, 2010)

Ugh!  The Prophet 90s did not work out so well for me.  I gave them 5 days but this ski isn't for me.

These things carve damn well and are quite stiff indeed.  They have a turn radius and that is the only turn radius they are interested in.  I'm in a constant battle with the tails of this ski.  I can manhandle them for awhile and force my desired turns but I eventually get tired.  I've skied Volkl Mantras (fairly stiff) and found them more cooperative with varying turns and fun to ski.

It's quite possible I bought them too long for my size or skill.  It's a 186 and they don't come longer.  I bet if I tried the 172 it would be a very different experience.  I have other skis for now so the search for that next great ski continues.

I've put these up for sale but if anyone here is interested shoot me a PM.


----------

